# Java fern- spotted leaves



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

So my mama fern is getting brown spots on her leaves. I read that it might be maturing and dying (the leaves that are spotting) but I wanted to engage with anybody who might be able to confirm this. The remaining baby ferns floating around are fine, not really growing and some have brown spots too :|

does anybody know what I can do?


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm not sure what to do to help them but I will say not to give up on them if they start turning brown. I have some lacy java fern that turned mostly brown shortly after I got it. I upgraded my light for the other plants and would add liquid ferts. Tons of new leaves sprouted from the ribozomes and even the large, brown leaves made some new babies. So just because they're turning brown, doesn't mean they're dying. Hopefully someone more experienced with plants will stop by and give you some advice to make them lush and look better again.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Brown spot on java fern typically happen when the plant is in very soft water and can't get sufficient nutrients. Black spots often mean a lack of nitrogen (ammonia or nitrate). Mine get them sometimes as I have water that is borderline too soft for plants and there is not many nutrients floating around. Do you know how soft (the dGH) your tap water is? Without knowing your lighting situation I can't recommend fertilizers.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I've had my java fern since last august and I've never lost a single leaf o.o 
Did the water conditions change for any reason?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I thought it might be nitrogen deficiency. Laki is in the same city as me, and our tap water is pretty crappy. It's got a 6.0 Ph outta the tap, and very soft water. 7 drops when I tested my Gh. And one drop for the Kh.

I've got a flourescent strip with a 10k+ rated light. I get brown spots too. My snails eventually just clean up. They still grow like wildfire, I've got literally dozens of sproutlings. Oh, but I have a thick layer of floating plants.

(Sorry to have hijacked the thread, I'm curious myself!)


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

6?! You guys are lucky. I'd be loading up on the soft water fish, and wild betta with that.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

In my 10G it's down to about 5.5 >.>


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone!

I never thought of actually testing my tap water but sometimes the smell of chlorine in the cold tap turns my stomach its so strong. :/ 

I think I live in the second oldest section of town than downtown so this house is probably run on pretty old nasty pipes. 

It's really only the tops of the leaves so maybe I'm burning them? I use a regular 60w desk lamp on my desk (Bowser) and Ludey gets a florescent light and natural light up in the kitchen window - which, to note, is where the fernies are doing the best. 

I got a couple of babies sprouting on my mama fern still, so I know it's not totally dead but I like the look of the thick leathery green lush plants!! 

I don't know a thing about fertilizers but I keep meaning to get some plant growing lights next time I get money. But I don't know a thing about those either.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Java fern leaves will actually turn almost translucent when they are getting too much light, so I don't think too much light is the problem. Being in an old house with old pipes could be contributing to some problems, too. My house and pumbing are pretty modern, so I don't know what to tell you about that.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

My older leaves are brown around the edge and top, but none have ever fallen off, and the thing is still growing like crazy (for a java fern).


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Does it by any chance seem to have a similar apperance to the below picture, If so then your java fern could be easily reproducing. The spots are called spore bodies and are very similar to seeds

Java Ferns have the ability to reproduce in two ways. One of which being the most common happens by asexual reproduction. Small plantlets ideantical to the parent plant will form of of the leaves. This form of reprodution by this plant ic usually considered Budding.

Spore bodies are the result of Sexual reproduction. This happens not as common as Budding. but still happens often if there are multiple Java Ferns in the same aquarium, They will exchange material and create a combitnation contaning of both Ferns resulting in spore bodies


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Spores are cool!! No, here's a pic of it now, the baby ferns usually just come off the plant.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hmm. The problem seems to be a nutrient defficency. If you could please fill out the below questions, we can better help you identify the problem and find a solution

Tank Size?

Specific lighting?

Light bulb age?

Fertilization?

Co2 additives?

Circulation in tank ( filter GPH ) 

Substrate?

Water parameters (PH, ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

*Tank Size?*
2.5g kritter keeper

*Specific lighting?*
60w type A bulb. Regular old desk lamp

*Light bulb age?*
month or so I guess.

*Fertilization?*
whatever fishie poops out

*Co2 additives?*
none

*Circulation in tank ( filter GPH )* 
whatever fish brush by. No filters.

*Substrate?*
regular aq gravel. 

*Water parameters (PH, ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite)*
No idea. 


:-? After filling out this chart I feel like a bad plant mom!!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I think I have the cause, and solution. 

From the provided picture in the first post of the second page of this thread. The plant looks as if the rhizome is buried under the substrate, given the fact that java fern is a non substrate rooted plant, which means that it has roots yet it doesn't do well in the substrate and will rot if placed in there which is why it is usually seen tied to rocks, driftwood or left to float. When tying it to ricks you can easily use a small cotton thread to tie, and after time the cotton will disintegrate and the java fern will attach to the material it's tied to.


A bit more information on java fern 


*Java Fern*










Bio
Java fern is a relatively easy to care for plant with minimal requirements regarding setup, and nutrient requirement. Java fern will grow very well, and vigorously in a wide range of setups, such as with little light, no added fertilization, little circulation, and no added Co2. but appreciates Just a small amount of added liquid ferilization and will grow much more vigorously and will show an elevated amount of vivid green colors with it. this plants propagates through small plant lets forming off the plant. When small rows of brown spots are seen on the plant, don't be alarmed. This is a sign of it reproducing.

Java fern is a very beautiful, non substrate rooted plant, which means that it has roots yet it doesn't do well in the substrate and will rot if placed in there which is why it is usually seen tied to rocks, driftwood or left to float. When tying it to ricks you can easily use a small cotton thread to tie, and after time the cotton will disintegrate and the java fern will attach to the material it's tied to. It's appearance looks very pretty, and gives a graceful appearance with the long slender dark green leaves, or sometimes a bit wider leaves, along with small branches sometimes seen forming on some parts of the leaves such as the one in the provided picture above. The appearance of this plant might look pretty to you and possibly the fish but herbivorous and omnivorous fish avoid this plant due to its bitter, hard taste which is the primary reason it's recommended for cichlid tanks, out of all the other plants


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

No, it looks like its buried but I just took that pic so nothing changed I just dropped it in the water and built up a small gradient in the gravel so it wouldn't randomly float to the other side of the tank like it once did! lol 
The rhizome or whatever its called is not as large as I've seen in other pics but what would you suggest I add to the water to fertilize it?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I would recommend adding a high quality fertilizer such s seachem flourish


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks, I'll look for that next time I'm out to PetSmart!

edit- I see there's tablets and liquid. Which is better?


----------



## CytoEric (Apr 13, 2012)

Java ferns get their nutrients out of the water column using their leaves, the roots are used to hold them down. I'd buy the Flourish liquid.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay, I'll pick up liquid. Thanks  

Also, do I soak the roots and all the leaves in a separate bowl or do I just add it to the tank? And will the fish be affected? Or will it disrupt the regular dechlorinator?


----------



## CytoEric (Apr 13, 2012)

You just add the flourish directly to the tank at the recommended dosage. It won't harm your fish, I use it every week in my tank. Is the java fern your only live plant? If so you could probably get away with using a little less since there wouldn't be any competition for nutrients, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

The mama fern is the biggest. There's about 4 baby ones in this tank plus a nano moss ball. My other tank has I think 4 baby ferns and a regular size moss ball anchored to driftwood.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I need to do a fertliizer today. I cannot afford seachem until after Thursday and I'm cleaning tanks today. I read that java fern likes brackish water, if I mix epsom salt and water will I get brackish? Or is aq salt? I have both. And I'll dip all my java's in it in my .5 g and keep them out of the betta tanks for a bit. 

Meanwhile, if the ferns are in their own tank with brackish water, it might get stagnant and wierd without fish waste? 

I'm confused as to what to do while I wait to get my seachem!!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

AQ salt will produce a "false" brackish condition, acceptable for fish like mollies but not more sensitive brackish species. 
If you decide to do this, be careful with dosage. You will need to mix about 0.003sg. Marine salt usually has instructions on the box but AQ salt will not, you'd have to search online to find a good ratio since you don't have a hygrometer(?). Salted water also requires constant stirring to maintain even levels...
Personally, I wouldn't risk it.. It's a drastic change that might not do any good. I'm pretty sure ferns are primarily fresh that can tolerate salt. 
Are you sure they can't wait a few more days?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh, there's a difference between aq salt and marine salt?!? lol wow. I'm such a noob! 

My plants are after spotting worse now! I have them all in a bowl of old fish water. I want to fertilize them before adding them back to the tanks. Since especially with my 3 gallon they usually go to the bottom and it would be more trouble to get up there tomorrow or Friday when I can get out to PetSmart. 

My herbs liked epsom salt water for the magnesium. Would it hurt to dissolve a bit for my java fern? Just for today and tomorrow. I'm definitely picking up seachem then.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

The differences are certain minerals are not present in AQ salt... Not good enough for salt water, but marine salt is bad for freshwater due to these.
Epsom salt should be fine actually since it'll give magnesium.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

okay! Thanks


----------

